# Mailserver - fetchmail/postfix



## rettich (3. Mai 2005)

Mein Ziel ist es einen Mailserver unter Linux (SuSE 9.1) zu konfigurieren. Ich wollte dafür mit fetchmail die eMails vom Account herunterladen und mit postfix an die verschiedenen Benutzer verteilen. Die Benutzer sollten sich dann über pop3 (oder imap) auf dem Server anmelden können und die eMails herunterladen können.
Ich bereits im Internet gesucht, doch jeder behauptet etwas anderes und eigentlich funktioniert keine Konfiguration so richtig oder sie tut zumindest nicht das, was sie soll.
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.
Versucht bitte nicht so halbe nichtsagen Erklärungen zu geben. Von denen habe ich in den letzten Tagen schon genug gesehen.


----------



## ferryx (18. Mai 2005)

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach... besorge dir... Suse linux 9.2..

Alles was du brauchst haste nun...

Installieren--...

Dann gehste auf http://www.tecchannel.de/betriebssysteme/1618/index.html machst das tutorial ganz durch bis alles läuft...

wenn du probs hast oder daten fehlen.... einfach nachinstallieren...

dann gehste hin und installierst webmin... um deinen server zu konfigurieren..

ich denke das war alles...

immer schön achten das deine firewall richtig eingerichtet ist


----------

